# Got a Job!



## Guest (Aug 20, 2000)

Hey, everyone! I have been a busy little bee. Believe it or not, I got a job. I have been wanting to bring in just a little extra money for back up and vacations and stuff and went for an interview on Thursday, first day of school and they offered me the job on the spot! It is a counseling office and a married couple and other counselor share the office. They seem like the nicest people and even the secretary that is leaving says I am the luckiest person in the world to get this job as the employers are just wonderful. The other counselor is from England and I could just listen to him all day. I love those accents. It is 9-1 Mon, Tue, Wed, and Frid. You can't beat that!I just need to be careful. Unbelievably, the old secretary told me that she has fibromyalgia and I about fell out of my chair. I went out and bought some really comfortable shoes to wear for the job. (Bought a cute khaka jumper too!)That is why I have not been on. I only started Friday but am catching up on house and everything elso it seems. I have missed y'all and hope to chat with you on Monday. Lynne Glad to hear from you again Moldie!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2000)

Lynne,That is wonderful about the new job and I wish you every success with it. I hope that later, after my eyes heal I can find something like that.I know what you mean about the British accent. As a very young Air Force bride, I spent three years in England. Loved to hear them talk. As a matter of fact, when I returned to the states, I talked just like them!! My family and friends couldn't understand me half the time. After a few months back stateside though, I lost the accent and started talking like a typical Mid-Westerner.







Take care,calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynne:Congratulations on your new job. You have been a busy bee. Your employers sound like wonderful people. I also love the British accent. My brother-in-law is British and although he doesn't have the accent anymore, he can turn it on immediately if he wants. He's very good at several accent. Must have an ear for it. Once again, all the best in your new job and want to hear all about on Monday night.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Lynne, So glad to hear about the job. Does this mean you are feeling better with the Microplasma treatment? It sounds like the kind of job I will be looking for. I have decided I would like to work in the school system since I have given up nursing. It is another place that I will feel like I am truly doing something valuable which is important to me. I will be starting Partners in Reading progaram which is affiliated with the Literacy Council so I can get a foot in the door perhaps and obtain references from some of the teachers. It is working on a one-to-one basis with the children who are struggling behind with their reading.What did you do in your prior work? Will this really require that much walking?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

Hi Moldie,I didn't realize you were also a nurse. I still keep my license active in case something comes my way that I can do.Congrats! on your new job. I too have nice employers and if it wasn't for them I probably couln't work at all. I work alot of my hours from home which makes working alot easier.bye,sea


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

I'm thrilled for you! Good luck, and enjoy.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Lynne, Congratulations







I can't believe the perfect hours!! Hope all goes well for you. The employers sound wonderful. The office should be nice and calm/quiet for you too. I think of that because a lot of comotion/noise gets the best of me. I'm glad you are able to handle the part time. DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Thanks for all the replies! It has really gone well. My new employers really seem like a dream come true.Moldie, it is secretarial work, typing, phones, computer. It's what I have always done. Just haven't worked in about 6 years, though. Just a little rusty, not too bad. I am up and down alot which is good so I am not sitting the whole time and can stretch and move around.I'm still working on the mycoplasma treatment. I go back to the doc Sept 15. My arms and hands are having a bit of a time. They keep going to sleep on me at night and really hurt waking up. I have epiconcilitus and that pain is on the top part of the arm and now I am feeling some burning on the bottom part of the arm and I fear carpal tunnel or it may be my connective tissue disorder, who knows? I will get it checked out. Congrats on the Partners in Reading. That's a wonderful program. I hope it works out for you......Lynne


----------

